

Rate my startup: AudioOrchard.com - herbrandson

Hello HN,<p>We’ve just launched a tool for musicians that puts traditional home recording software online (i.e. Garageband or Pro Tools). The goal is to make collaborative music making super simple by…<p>1) Creating a free, cross-platform, tool that manages all files in the cloud, so working together is easy<p>2) Building a community into the tool so musicians can record music, invite others to add tracks, see other artists work, see how they made it, and even make “remixes” of it.<p>3) Make it simple to publish completed works to Facebook, Twitter, Sound Cloud, etc.<p>We’ve been working hard over the past year to create what we think is a MVP (minimum viable product) for the recording tool itself and are now focusing our efforts on the community/social side of the tool.<p>The question for those musically minded entrepreneurs on HM is, is the current tool sufficiently robust enough in its current incarnation to be useful? If not, what’s missing?<p>Our tool is at http://www.audioorchard.com<p>Thanks :)
======
togasystems
Looks great from what I see from the homepage. (Silverlight doesn't work well
with Chrome on Mac)

~~~
herbrandson
Yeah, Chrome on my Mac always feels a little off (although I still use it most
of the time). Hopefully Google and Microsoft can get that fixed soon :)

Any chance you can test it out with Firefox or Safari?

------
bustamove
Clickable link <http://www.audioorchard.com>

